

Show HN: I know how to induce out of body exprience in simplest way! - spiritualid

but does it imply that obe is scientific or not? if so what should i do to prove its true?
I will post my methodology soon on my site I promise
======
jballanc
Out-of-body experiences have already been studied quite extensively by the
airforce, where such experiences have led to a number of accidents or near
accidents. RadioLab did a nice piece on this a while back. Give it a listen:
[http://www.radiolab.org/story/91527-out-of-body-
roger/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/91527-out-of-body-roger/)

------
jloughry
OK, I look forward to seeing your methodology.

------
spiritualid
do you think obe scientific? if I can do and you can do

